# Iphone 4 no sim card installed problem



## Abusiddiqueg

Please I need some help with my iPhone 4, it says no sim installed whenever I insert a new sim card. And the sometime its says no sim card to the sim card I'm already using with it


----------



## sobeit

your post is a bit confusing but I will try... whenever you insert a new sims card, you have to activate it. If you reinsert your old card after activating a new one. It would have to be activated again.


----------



## Nick Johnson

If the prob occurs while existing sim card then its quite normal... This problem can occur in any phone anytime. And with new sim, it might be the case of non-activated sim card....


----------



## ueippp

is ur phone jailbroken?if yes then i have solution


----------



## Abusiddiqueg

Yes it's jailbroken


----------



## ueippp

ueippp said:


> is ur phone jailbroken?if yes then i have solution


so go to cydia and add the source repo.iparelhos.com. and download ultrasnow from there. and wait for a min then it will work. if not then 

and while jailbreaking install the ipad baseband also. just do this. and reply me wht happens. i have another method also.


----------



## iphonemm

i had the same problem for a long time. for me cleaning it fixed it. see this article for more info:
http://appletoolbox.com/2010/06/iphone-4-no-sim-card-installed-error/


----------

